# What Breed Is My Cat???



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

what breed can she be?


























i know she is a DLH but could she have any parents or grandparents heritage
that are purebreds??? you can see that she has "Intense Eye Color" that
is pretty rare for Domestic cats cus it takes tons of selective breeding
to get intense eyes...

im 50% sure her mothers side is purebred because she was fully long haired "i dont own the mother" the person that had my cat said she came from a Longhaired Mother "that is a purebred or has purebred in its heritage" and Feral Father....."her mother went missing or got stolen before i got my cat"

so i never met her to guess the breed"


----------



## CHW (Jan 10, 2014)

With cats it's pretty impossible to even get much of a guess in unless your cat happens to be bald or something. Whatever she is, she's gorgeous! I love the heart on her back.


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

There's absolutely no way to know by looking at a cat what might be in the background. I wouldn't consider a cat as any breed unless it was registered. My 5 1/2 month old stray is huge at almost 8lbs and is super fluffy, has deep eye color and flops when you hold him so everyone assumes he's a Maine ****/rag doll mix. There's a 99.99% chance that there's never been either breed in his pedigree. People like to attach labels to things so unless you saw the paperwork of the mother cat yourself it's pretty safe to assume that your cat is just a pretty DLH. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

All that Kayla said. It's fun to imagine what breed our cat's is but most likely she's never had any purebred in her at all.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We would list her as a domestic long hair calico. DLH/Calico.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

She's pretty whatever she is!


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

She looks like a ragamuffin
Looks similar to one of my babies.
Hes black and white but same sorta hair and such.
Look up ragamuffin and see if that breed fits.
Could at least have some of the ragamuffin mix in her since definitely looks similar.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Just for fun- because as it's already been said she's probably not anything other than a DLH but if someone said one of the cat's parents was a purebread and wanted me to guess I'd say a Norweigan Forest Cat.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree, Marmoset, that there do seem to be some resemblances to physical weegie characteristics.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

My cats owner sent me some pics of her mom


























Sorry pics r blurry....


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

The upfront and realistic answer is that she has no purebred in her... when only 5% of cats are purebred plus the fact that purebreds are neutered at a young age and must be kept indoors only as per their contracts from any reputable breeder mean there aren't any wandering the streets to breed.

Purebreds are created by man - many in the last 100 years - most cats are from the street and have never met a purebred in their life - cats don't descend from purebreds, purebreds descend from street cats. Any cat can look or act like a purebred, since the core characteristics of all cats originated on the street, so all colors and personalities are possible in any cat without them being any one breed.

She is stunning though. She's a van pattern calico in coloring.


----------

